# Fs; pig nosed turtle, indo tiger and Discus



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

There is 
-14" pignosed turtle 
-4x indo tiger from 6-13" one look like st.
-21 Discus for 2-3.5" $15 each or all for $200.min 5
There's red melons scarlet red, blue coltbalt, snake skin , bull dog.


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

Green terror sold!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Is the tank for sale too? How much for all 4 dats.


----------



## ryu (Apr 28, 2010)

Pig nose turtle and all 4 indo tiger for 1000$


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

$500 for the all 4 datnoids 
$550 for the turtle.
$1000 for all 5s


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

Bump to the top added new fish.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

Aro said:


> Bump to the top added new fish.


i like that discus one in the 3rd pic is that 15 dollers to?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

The geophagus in those pictures have beautiful trailers. PM me if you want to sell them


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

PM sent for some of your fish.


----------



## boyboykoi (Aug 22, 2013)

I would buy those geos in a heartbeat if the price was right


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

thank you everyone all discus are sold


----------



## phyeung (Feb 10, 2012)

Too bad I did not get any of these discus. Whoever bought these discus is a lucky guy.


----------



## Aro (Jan 18, 2013)

All sold, thank you


----------

